# scammer



## Crystal1976 (4 mo ago)

Hello, I am looking to talk to new people. My husband blind sided at the end of July when he said he wanted a divorce. He been talking to a person he met on TikTok. He has already given this person money (money we could have used for bills). He said he was going to move to be with this person. Now he told me they are not talking and he doesn't want a divorce anymore. I realized this year that I haven't been happy with our marriage for years and want to end it. I have a phone appointment with my divorce attorney tomorrow. Hopefully I can get this going. I am looking to have someone I can talk to when I get depressed. If anyone wants to talk, I willing to listen and answer.


----------



## Gregory Chaucery (12 mo ago)

Crystal1976 said:


> Hello, I am looking to talk to new people. My husband blind sided at the end of July when he said he wanted a divorce. He been talking to a person he met on TikTok. He has already given this person money (money we could have used for bills). He said he was going to move to be with this person. Now he told me they are not talking and he doesn't want a divorce anymore. I realized this year that I haven't been happy with our marriage for years and want to end it. I have a phone appointment with my divorce attorney tomorrow. Hopefully I can get this going. I am looking to have someone I can talk to when I get depressed. If anyone wants to talk, I willing to listen and answer.


We are in and ready to listen.


----------



## Crystal1976 (4 mo ago)

I just get depressed. I haven't had feelings for him for awhile now. My therapist asked me earlier in one of our sessions if I was happy. I said NO! I didn't know why I wasn't, until this happened. Now I just want this to end so I can move on with my life and have some fun.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

You are married to a fool that was dumping you for an imaginary lover. Divorce him and never looked back except to learn from the mistake of marrying him.


----------



## Gregory Chaucery (12 mo ago)

Crystal1976 said:


> I just get depressed. I haven't had feelings for him for awhile now. My therapist asked me earlier in one of our sessions if I was happy. I said NO! I didn't know why I wasn't, until this happened. Now I just want this to end so I can move on with my life and have some fun.


Your spouse has shown you that they don't love you and only value you for the security you bring to their lives.


----------



## Crystal1976 (4 mo ago)

My sister said he's mooching off me since I am the only one working. I never saw any of this until this last month.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Why the depression? What do you look forward to on a weekly or daily basis?
Your husband was after a girl he met in TikTok?
Lol , yes can the loser.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Why the depression? What do you look forward to on a weekly or daily basis?
Your husband was after a girl he met in TikTok?
Lol , yes can the loser.


----------



## Gregory Chaucery (12 mo ago)

Crystal1976 said:


> My sister said he's mooching off me since I am the only one working. I never saw any of this until this last month.


You were kept busy by him, so you didn't have time to think about what was going on.
Now you did and you don't like it.


----------



## Crystal1976 (4 mo ago)

Right now I look forward to getting this divorce over say and done. I ready to move on with my life. I just depressed because I always thought when I marry it was forever.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

He doesn’t work but he’s on TikTok all day? Isn’t TikTok for 12 year olds?


----------



## Gregory Chaucery (12 mo ago)

RebuildingMe said:


> He doesn’t work but he’s on TikTok all day? Isn’t TikTok for 12 year olds?


TikTok has tons of pornography, including child porn.
Some in the Tik Tok community encourage children to post nude pics or videos of them touching themselves.


----------



## Crystal1976 (4 mo ago)

I don't know. I never been on TikTok. I have seen videos but I didn't have an account on it. Supposedly after they started talking, he got off of it because she told him to. His phone is under my account


----------



## Gregory Chaucery (12 mo ago)

Crystal1976 said:


> I don't know. I never been on TikTok. I have seen videos but I didn't have an account on it. Supposedly after they started talking, he got off of it because she told him to. His phone is under my account


We all think it's time for you to live your life. 
You were alone in your marriage, so you may as well have that single life you've had for a long time and enjoy it.


----------



## Crystal1976 (4 mo ago)

So true. This is what I been looking for. People I can talk to. I have friends but I feel like I'm bugging them with this stuff. I don't know if I will ever be able to trust myself to get involved with someone else. I will always be afraid they were cheating on me.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

We will be here for you. I think for one to one talking a counsellor would be a good move.


----------



## Crystal1976 (4 mo ago)

I see a therapist every other Thursday. He is the one who told me to find something like this


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Seems like you have all of your ducks in a row...A solid plan ...Live with it or get rid of it...Just curious, why doesn't he work ?
Have you contacted this tik tok person ?
Know wonder your depressed 😔 he's giving her your money.


----------



## Crystal1976 (4 mo ago)

He hurt his back in 2014 and his job let him go in 2015. He wants the same kind of job he did but he can't do that anymore. I have a news reporter looking into this person.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Crystal1976 said:


> I have a news reporter looking into this person.


I'd suggest letting it go. Don't make it into an ongoing thing in your life. 

It makes sense that you would be depressed. You've realised that there was a lot that you didn't see in the past. 
You are re-evaluating your life up to this point, and trying to figure out how much of this was caused by blindness on your part. Sorting all of that out in your head will take time. 



Crystal1976 said:


> I don't know if I will ever be able to trust myself to get involved with someone else. I will always be afraid they were cheating on me.


Exactly. Until you work through all of this, and figure out how you need to change and grow, you won't feel safe to be involved with anyone else. It wasn't your fault, and you are not to blame, but you've realised you were unhappy in the past and yet didn't allow yourself to know it.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

When a spouse tests the water with someone else…and learns what they thought was green grass was really weeds..NEVER let them return. Never be a Plan B. Know your self worth.

And when you feel down…which you will, we’ve all been there..this site is a great source of comfort and affirmation that you are doing the right thing.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Crystal1976 said:


> _*My sister said he's mooching off me since I am the only one working. I never saw any of this until this last month.*_



OMG what a complete loser and parasite.

This loser was sending the money YOU earned to some scammer on TikTok? 

What a freakin' loser. I can't even say that enough.

Jeez, I hope you don't end up having to pay this parasite alimony.


----------

